# Do you remember these men?



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

DO YOU REMEMBER THESE MEN?

I can only send this to people our age, (well close to our age) since most of today's people don't have any idea who these MEN were … and that's a pity.


George Gobel, comedian, Army Air Corps, taught fighter pilots at CONUS bases, primarily in Oklahoma
Johnny Carson made a big deal about it once on the Tonight Show, to which George said "the Japs didn't get past us.

Sterling Hayden, US Marines and OSS. Smuggled guns into Yugoslavia and parachuted into Croatia. Silver Star.

James Stewart, US Army Air Corps. Bomber pilot who rose to the rank of General.

Ernest Borgnine, US Navy. Gunners Mate 1c, destroyer USS Lamberton. 10 yrs active duty. Discharged 1941, re-enlisted after Pearl Harbor.

Ed McMahon, US Marines. Fighter Pilot. (Flew OE-1 Bird Dogs over Korea as well.)

Telly Savalas, US Army.

Walter Matthau, US Army Air Corps., B-24 Radioman/Gunner and cryptographer.

Steve Forrest, US Army. Wounded, Battle of the Bulge.

Jonathan Winters, USMC. Battleship USS Wisconsin and Carrier USS Bon Homme Richard. Anti-aircraft gunner, Battle of Okinawa.

Paul Newman, US Navy Rear seat gunner/radsioman, torpedo bombers of USS Bunker Hill.

Kirk Douglas, US Navy. Sub-chaser in the Pacific. Wounded in action and medically discharged.

Robert Mitchum, US Army.

Dale Robertson, US Army. Tank Commander in North Africa under Patton. Wounded twice. Battlefield Commission.

Henry Fonda, US Navy. Destroyer USS Satterlee.

John Carroll, US Army Air Corps. Pilot in North Africa. Broke his back in a crash.

Lee Marvin, US Marines. Sniper. Wounded in action on Saipan. Buried in Arlington National Cemetery, Sec. 7A next to Greg Boyington and Joe Louis.

Art Carney, US Army. Wounded on Normandy beach, D-Day. Limped for the rest of his life.

Wayne Morris, US Navy fighter pilot, USS Essex. Downed seven Japanese fighters.

Rod Steiger, US Navy. Was aboard one of the ships that launched the Doolittle Raid.

Tony Curtis, US Navy. Sub tender USS Proteus. In Tokyo Bay for the surrender of Japan.

Larry Storch, US Navy. Sub tender USS Proteus with Tony Curtis.

Forrest Tucker, US Army. Enlisted as a private, rose to Lieutenant.

Robert Montgomery, US Navy.

George Kennedy, US Army. Enlisted after Pearl Harbor, stayed in sixteen years.

Mickey Rooney, US Army under Patton. Bronze Star.

Denver Pyle, US Navy. Wounded in the Battle of Guadalcanal. Medically discharged.

Burgess Meredith, US Army Air Corps.

DeForest Kelley, US Army Air Corps.

Robert Stack, US Navy. Gunnery Officer.

Neville Brand, US Army, Europe. Was awarded the Silver Star and Purple Heart, and was one of the most decorated actors from WWll.

Tyrone Power, US Marines. Transport pilot in the Pacific Theater.

Charlton Heston, US Army Air Corps. Radio operator and aerial gunner on a B-25, Aleutians.

Danny Aiello, US Army. Lied about his age to enlist at 16. Served three years.

James Arness, US Army. As an infantryman, he was severely wounded at Anzio, Italy.

Efram Zimbalist, Jr ., US Army. Purple Heart for a severe wound received at Huertgen Forest.

Mickey Spillane, US Army Air Corps, Fighter Pilot and later Instructor Pilot.

Rod Serling, US Army. 11th Airborne Division in the Pacific. He jumped at Tagaytay in the Philippines and was later wounded in Manila.

Gene Autry, US Army Air Corps. Crewman on transports that ferried supplies over "The Hump" in the China-Burma-India Theater.

Wiliam Holden, US Army Air Corps.

Alan Hale Jr, US Coast Guard.

Russell Johnson, US Army Air Corps. B-24 crewman, awarded Purple Heart when his aircraft was shot down by the Japanese in the Philippines.

William Conrad, US Army Air Corps. Fighter Pilot.

Jack Klugman, US Army.

Frank Sutton, US Army. Took part in 14 assault landings, including Leyte, Luzon, Bataan and Corregidor.

Jackie Coogan, US Army Air Corps. Volunteered for gliders and flew troops and materials into Burma behind enemy lines.

Tom Bosley, US Navy.

Claude Akins, US Army. Signal Corps., Burma and the Philippines.

Chuck Connors, US Army. Tank-warfare instructor.

Harry Carey Jr., US Navy.

Mel Brooks, US Army. Combat Engineer. Saw action in the Battle of the Bulge clearing and defusing mines.

Robert Altman, US Army Air Corps. B-24 Co-Pilot.

Pat Hingle, US Navy. Destroyer USS Marshall

Fred Gwynne, US Navy. Radioman.

Karl Malden, US Army Air Corps. 8th Air Force, NCO.

Earl Holliman, US Navy. Lied about his age to enlist. Discharged after a year when the Navy found out.

Rock Hudson, US Navy. Aircraft mechanic, the Philippines.

Harvey Korman, US Navy.

Aldo Ray, US Navy. UDT frogman, Okinawa.

Don Knotts, US Army, Pacific Theater.

Don Rickles, US Navy aboard USS Cyrene.

Harry Dean Stanton, US Navy. Served aboard an LST in the Battle of Okinawa.

Soupy Sales, US Navy. Served on USS Randall in the South Pacific.

Lee Van Cleef, US Navy. Served aboard a sub chaser then a mine sweeper.

Clifton James, US Army, South Pacific. Was awarded the Silver Star, Bronze Star, and Purple Heart.

Ted Knight, US Army, Combat Engineers.

Jack Warden, US Navy, 1938-1942, then US Army, 1942-1945. 101st Airborne Division.

Don Adams, US Marines. Wounded on Guadalcanal, then served as a Drill Instructor.

James Gregory, US Navy and US Marines.

Brian Keith, US Marines. Radioman/Gunner in Dauntless dive-bombers.

Fess Parker, US Navy and US Marines. Booted from pilot training for being too tall, joined Marines as a radio operator.

Charles Durning, US Army. Landed at Normandy on D-Day. Wounded multiple times. Awarded the Silver and Bronze Star and three Purple Hearts. Survived 
Malmedy Massacre.

Raymond Burr, US Navy. Shot in the stomach on Okinawa and medically discharged.

Hugh O'Brian, US Marines.

Robert Ryan, US Marines.

Eddie Albert, US Coast Guard. Bronze Star with Combat V for saving Marines under heavy fire as pilot of a landing craft during the invasion of Tarawa.

Clark Gable, US Army Air Corps. B-17 gunner over Europe.

Charles Bronson, US Army Air Corps. B-29 gunner, wounded in action.

Peter Graves, US Army Air Corps.

Buddy Hackett, US Army anti-aircraft gunner.

Victor Mature, US Coast Guard.

Jack Palance, US Army Air Corps. Severely injured bailing out of a burning B-24 bomber.

Robert Preston, US Army Air Corps. Intelligence Officer

Cesar Romero, US Coast Guard. Coast Guard. Participated in the invasions of Tinian and Saipan on the assault transport USS Cavalier.

Norman Fell, US Army Air Corps., Tail Gunner, Pacific Theater.

Jason Robards, US Navy. was aboard heavy cruiser USS Northampton when it was sunk off Guadalcanal. Also served on the USS Nashville during the 
invasion of the Philippines, surviving a kamikaze hit that caused 223 casualties.

Steve Reeves, US Army, Philippines.

Dennis Weaver, US Navy. Pilot.

Robert Taylor, US Navy. Instructor Pilot.

Randolph Scott, Tried to enlist in the Marines but was rejected due to injuries sustained in US Army, World War 1.

Ronald Reagan, US Army. Was a 2nd Lt. in the Cavalry Reserves before the war. His poor eyesight kept him from being sent overseas with his unit when war came so he transferred to the Army Air Corps Public Relations Unit where he served for the duration.

John Wayne. Declared "4F - medically unfit" due to pre-existing civilian injuries, he nonetheless attempted to volunteer three times (Army, Navy and Film Corps.) so he gets honorable mention.

And of course we have Audie Murphy, America's most-decorated soldier, who became a Hollywood star as a result of his US Army service that included his being awarded the Medal of Honor.

Would someone please remind me again how many of today's Hollywood elite, sports celebs and politicians put their careers on hold to enlist for service in Iraq or Afghanistan?

The only one who even comes close was Pat Tillman, who turned down a contract offer of $3.6 million over three years from the Arizona Cardinals to enlist in the US Army after September, 11, 2001 and serve as a Ranger in Afghanistan, where he died in 2004. But rather than being lauded for his choice and his decision to put his country before his career, he was mocked and derided by many of his peers.

Ladies and Gentlemen, I submit to you that this is not the America today that it was seventy years ago. And I, for one, am saddened.

My generation grew up watching, being entertained by and laughing with so many of these fine people, never really knowing what they contributed to the war effort. Like millions of Americans during the WWII, there was a job that needed doing they didn't question, they went and did it, those that came home returned to their now new normal life and carried on, very few ever saying what they did or saw. They took it as their "responsibility", their "duty" to Country, to protect and preserve our freedoms and way of life, not just for themselves but for all future generations to come. As a member of that “Finest" generation, I'm forever humbly in their debt.

REMEMBER THESE MEN.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I remember many very well.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes I remember most of them. When that issue with the Philippines came up last week I had to really bite my tongue. My dad was there in WWII and so where some of his friends. I'm glad he's not here to see what the bama obination has done with taking our relationship with them for granted.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Recall most of them also. What a bunch of guys.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I remembered every one. Boy, I feel old.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Who? :vs_worry:






































j/k. Lots of familiar names there. I guess that makes me an old geezer.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I know of 80% of them . God Bless them all . Thank you all for your service .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

George Clooney, Ben Affleck and other douchebag liberal Hollywood puswads of today aren't fit to hold these great men's urine in their mouths.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> George Clooney, Ben Affleck and other douchebag liberal Hollywood puswads of today aren't fit to hold these great men's urine in their mouths.


Now there's piquant picture. LOL.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There were only about four that were not familiar to me.

The "thing" and the Philippines is disgusting, he is disgusting anyway, one of my uncles was in the US Navy before the war, served on an "S" boat out of Cavite,

Both him and the boat were hit when the japs attacked, minor wound, welded up the holes in the boat and went out on patrol.

The people of the Philippines were tied to the US with blood and honor for decades upon decades, corruption in both places have destroyed that bond.

There are many women from there that come here to marry, I know two and they love this country as did their parents and grand parents. 

I knew both Corazon and Benigno Aquino, they lived on the lake near me, during the summer they would walk by and chat a bit,

did not know the political level they held until he was assassinated, never said a word to me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Captain Kangaroo was Lee Marvin's sergeant. Marvin called him the bravest man he ever knew. Both were wounded on I believe Iwo Jima not Saipan.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Now there's piquant picture. LOL.


SK

One querstion for my simple mind; :vs_worry: Wouldn't Piquant be from a female? Just checking...:vs_wave:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> SK
> 
> One querstion for my simple mind; :vs_worry: Wouldn't Piquant be from a female? Just checking...:vs_wave:


To answer your question, correct.

Now, in this case it does apply, correctly.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe I didn't recognize his name, was Mister Rogers on the list? I've heard he served with honor someplace.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Slippy said:


> George Clooney, Ben Affleck and other douchebag liberal Hollywood puswads of today aren't fit to hold these great men's urine in their mouths.


Skippy you are definitely right. The actors of this age for the most part have never served their country. That's part of or problem today


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> Skippy you are definitely right. The actors of this age for the most part have never served their country. That's part of or problem today


S*L*ippy approved! :vs_wave:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

it doesn't mention Glenn Miller - went missing and presumed dead from being shot down in friendly fire incident ....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Remember most of them, how many of today's actors and well known celebrities have similar credentials?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> SK
> 
> One querstion for my simple mind; :vs_worry: Wouldn't Piquant be from a female? Just checking...:vs_wave:


I defer to your superior knowledge of urine vintages, my friend.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> I remembered every one. Boy, I feel old.


Ditto....

We are old.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Do remember most of not all. Remember as a kid watching movies with them in it. Today just isn't the same.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Slippy said:


> S*L*ippy approved! :vs_wave:


My bad spent all day in prison yesterday and I was half asleep when I posted


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The actors of today would all be protesting the war instead of fighting for a country that provides them the opportunities they have. Not one of them can hold a candle to anyone on this list, many of which I remember, which makes me old and privileged. Little known fact: Tom Landry, the Dallas Cowboys coach of the 60's, 70's, and 80's was a WWII bomber pilot over Europe and flew his required number of missions successfully.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Compare the rich and famous now and then. No wonder we are a nation in decline. Too many with no or the wrong moral convictions.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Some examples from the recent meme on this..


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What about Sgt. York? I watch that movie if I can whenever its on.


----------

